# Im here to help.



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

hey guys i recently swicthed from a rooted droid incredible running 2.3.7.gb. got tired of it so i recently switched to a samsung fascinate. I have it rooted, kerneled, and running ics rom themed up. Anyway i have received a lot of help on here from people so now im here to return the favor. I have basic knowledge of all this stuff and am willing to share and help all that i can. I can help ya root, clockwork, rom , kernel and couple others. and if I cant help I point u to someone that can. PZ

Samsung fascinate--4.0.3.


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

im no pro by no means but i can help w basic problems. or basic operations.


----------

